# finally



## latinbiker67 (Apr 13, 2007)

SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE POSTS. HAD SOME DOWNLOADING ISSUES: MY LITTLE COLLECTION: KAHR CW9, BERSA T 380, KAHR PM40, COLT MUSTANG 380, TAURUS 357 MAG.



BERETTA PX4



S&W M&P9

SEECAMP 32



S&W 642. ORDERED SOME CT LASER GRIPS FOR THIS


----------



## Theprofessor (Jun 24, 2007)

nice revolver! Sweet


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very nice collection you got there Mr.Latin Biker. How do you like that PX4? I get to shoot one now and then and I like it a lot.Good luck with them all.


----------



## Rob_TN (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice collection, indeed! That .32 looks like something my Mom should have. Where can I find one?


----------

